# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اخلاق بدی که من دارم...

## Mersede

سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟ :Y (707):

----------


## Saeed735

به روان شناس مراجعه کردی؟

----------


## trash

البته جامعه انسانی که جنگل نیست... لازم نیست همش به فکر تلافی باشیم... گذشت کردن و مهربون بودن خیلی خوبه البته تاجایی که به شعورت توهین نشه... تو باید یه جاهایی از حقت دفاع کنی... به نظرم برای کنار گذاشتن خجالتت بهترین راه اینه بخونی و بدونی و خودت رو به کلمه مجهز کنی که اینکار قطعا تاثیر مستقیم روی اعتماد به نفست خواهد داشت...با یه حرف مشکلاتت رفع نمیشه... رو خودت کار کن...اما در پایان به نطرم بهتره زیاد سر به سر ابله های اطرافت نزاری... فقط وقت هدر دادنه...جواب ندادن بهشون فعلا بهترین کاره...
برای شروع به نطرم کتاب «هنرِ بودن» اریک فروم رو بخون... من هم مشکلاتی مثل تو داشتم... اما خب تا خودت نخوای چیزی نمیشه

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*منم همین طوری بودم...ولی از وقتی اومدم دبیرستان یه چندتا رفیق دارم ازون پر رو ها ان...باعث شدن منم خوب بشم..بنظرم  با اونایی که این مشکلو ندارن بیشتر بگرد...سعی کنی بر ترست غلبه کنی...

خدایی هیچکی جز خودت نمیتونه به خودت کمک کنه..توکلت به خدا باشه  همه چی حله..
در ضمن جامعه جنگل نیس که..اصن لازم نیست جواب کسیو بدی..اینکه جواب نمیدی خوبه که ولی سعی کن به خاظرش حرص نخوری..خدایی هیچکس ارزش اینو نداره که آدم به خاطرش تو فکر فرو بره و زجر بکشه..*

----------


## khaan

در مورد بیماری اختلال پنیک تحقیق کن ببین علایمش رو داری یا نه؟  اگه داشته باشی قطعا باید به روانپزشک مراجعه کنی

----------


## jarvis

آقا خواهشا بهش استرس وارد نکنید؛ پانیک چیه؟ یکم اعتماد بنفسش پایینه که اونم میتونه با کارهایی درستش کنه.

----------


## magicboy

کم رو نباش
والا من یه دختر خاله دارم 5سالشه
باهاش یه شوخی ساده کردم چنان فوشی داد که الان نیم ساعت تو گوگل دنبال معنیشم
میخوای بیا پیشش  کلاس خصوصی

----------


## shaahin

اتفاقا زمان کنکور خیلی این اخلاق به درد میخوره!! یعنی آدم سال کنکورش باید سعی کنه با کسی کار نداشته باشه و حرف دیگران براش مهم نباشه و جواب خیلی هارو نده و عجیب غریب جوری که خود آدم خوب متوجهش میشه رو هدفش تمرکز کنه، بعداینم بگم اکثر افراد به خصوص دختر ها تا اونجا که من دیدم وقتی وارد دانشگاه میشن اخلاقاشون 180 درجه تغییر میکنه و قشنگ توانایی قورت دادن افراد رو با صحبت پیدا میکنن !! به نظرم تغیر دادن محیط و خود و افراد اطراف و...  بعد از کنکور بمونه بهتره  :Yahoo (106):  بیخال همه چی یک سال.

اگه نشد روانشناس ، روانپزشک...

----------


## KowsarDDC

*عزیزم ،مشکلت حل شدنیه و اصن مشکل نیست تو تا وقتی که اعتماد به نفست پایین باشه همینی.پس هیچوقت خجالتی نباش و جواب حرفایی که ناراحتت می کنه رو با نهایت ادب بده ولی کوبنده.موقع حرف زدن تو جمع هم سعی کن فقط مخاطبت رو ببینی و فرض کنی کسی دیگه ای نیست و به خودت بگو که سوال پرسیدن حق منهٔ..من خودم تو کلاس شده بودم سفیر بچه ها واسه حرف زدن جلو رییس آموزش وپروش و مدیر مدرسه* :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ala

خجالتي و كم رو با كمبود اعتماد به نفس جور درمياد ولي با سادگي نه .سادگي يعني مسئله  رو يه جور ديگه فهميده باشي وكلك بخوري كه بايد تجربه ات در اجتماع زياد بشه..همبن كه با مامانت حرف ميزني خيلي خوبه.حتي شايد اولش بدنباشه بتوني  خودت يه الگو پيدا كني وبگى اگه اون جاي من چكار مي كرد؟بعدش ،هم مسئله روزتو وهم راه حلي كه به ذهنت ميرسه بنويس.تابا يه تير دونشان بزني هم تا حدي خالي بشي هم تمريني باشه براي موقعيتهاي مشابه. اگه وقتشو داري ومشكلت حاده مشاوره هم بد نيست .يادت باش اوني كه فكر ميكنه خيلي زرنگه با سر تو دام ميفته .پس ازشون دوري كن. :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Majid.VZ

> سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
> هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
> یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟


واسه این که خجالت نکشی فقط کافیه یه بار بر ترست غلبه کنی و تو جمع راحت باشی!!
سعی کن خودت رو با جمع مچ کنی!! اگه اهل خندیدن هستن و دارن کلی میگن و میخندن تو هم برو تو جمعشون جوک تعریف کن یا شوخی کن و... اینطوری هم با طرف مقابلت اخت میشی.
اگر تو کلاس درس هم سعی کن تو ردیف اول یا دوم بشینی اینطوری هم با هم سطح های خودت هستی و هم انگیزه ای میشه تا راحت تر سوالاتتو بپرسی!!
اگر کسی از همکلاسی ها یا... مسخرت میکنه و ناراحتت میکنه بهش بگو آره تو راست میگی و سعی کن اون بحث رو کش ندی!! اینطوری هم طرف ساکت میشه و هم اعصاب خودت خورد نمیشه.

سعی کن با کسایی دوست بشی که درکت کنن نه اینکه تقی به توقی خورد ترکتت کنن!! سعی کن با بچه درسخونا بگردی، بعد یه مدت خودتم مثل خودشون میشی.
دوستای دوران دبیرستانم همه اهل سیگار و علف و آب شنگولی بودن اما من خودم خواستم و از زندگیم انداختمشون بیرون، الآن با اینکه فارغ التحصیلم، دوستام یکیشون دانشجوی دندونپزشکیه، یکیشون هم المپیادیه، یکی دیگه ترازش تو قلم چی 7000عه....

----------


## jarvis

> سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
> هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
> یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟


سریال محشر game of thrones وکاراکتر محشرترش tyrion lannister یک حرف خیلی باحال داره به این مضمون:
"هیچوقت فراموش نکن کی هستی چون بقیه هیچوقت فراموش نمی کنن؛ضعفت رو به نقطه قوت و زرهی برای محافظت از خودت تبدیل کن و دیگه اون ضعف هیچوقت برای آزار دادن تو استفاده نمی شه"

----------


## Am111r

سلام مشکلتو میفهمم منم قبلا همچین مشکلی داشتم اولین مشکلت کمبود اعتماد به نفسه که اعتماد به نفس یکدفعه به وجود نمیاد و تو باید به وجودش بیاری من قبلا هیچ موفقیتی نداشتم و همین باعث میشد خودمو باور نکنم خب از خودم بیگذرم
اگه نگران این هستی که وضع به اینصورت ادامه داره سخت در اشتبی والله ب بقیه رو بدی طرف هرکی بخواد باشه تو رو با خاک یکسان میکنه اگه یکم واقع بین باشی میبینی همون ادم های اطرافت هیچی نیستند ولی ادعااااا همین ادعا هاشون باعث شده اعتماد به نفس پیدا کنند دومیش اینه شاید پشتوانه نداری و کسی نیس حمایتت کنه ک این خودش یک امتیازه باعث میشه ادم رو پا خودش واسه و سومیش اینه ک تو حتما احساس گناه میکنی و حتی شاید از خودت بدت بیاد این حس چیزی جزو توهم نی متاسفانه اخه الله وکیلی خیلی چیزا تحت کنترل ما نیس چرا باید غصه بخوریم  من شرایطم مث تو بود هیچوقت یادم نمیره سوم دبیرستان از همه بیزار بودم درسم از اوج حالا اغراق نشه  :Yahoo (94):  رسید زیر خط فقر رفتم جزو دسته ارازل شدم  از مدرسه فراری بودم و یه سری مشکلات دیگه ک بی خی درجا زدم از مدرسه اخراج و وارد شبانه شدم دیگه داشتم میرفتم تو عمق چاه (شوخی :یکماه مونده به کنکور ب کنکور اسان است زنگ زدم ب صورت مافوق حرفه ای تکنیکای اصیلو یادگرفتم و برق شریف قبول شدم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ) خلاصه دیگه این از این رک بگم این دنیا لجنی بیش نیس بهش اجازه بدی جوری زمینت میزنه حتی فکرشو هم نمیکنی مردشور کنکورو هم ببرن ک ارزش آدما با اون فقط معلوم میشه ب شخصه پزشکایی رو دیدم ک ...ولشششش باو  :Yahoo (101):  حالا بریم سر راهکار الان از یک مشاور بپرسی چیکار کنم حتما میگه یک کاغذ بردار و توانایی هات و نکات مثبتتو اونجا بنویس و از این حرفا خب این خوبه میتونی امتحانش کنی ولی مشک ان است که خود ببوید نه ان که عطار بگویید نمیدونم این ضرب المثل چه ربطی داش به اون :Yahoo (114):  نمیخوام زیاد بشه نوشتم حرفام زیاده ولی میخام اینو بگم اول باید موفقیت بدست بیاری حالا میخواد تو هرچیزی باشه دوما باید عادت های بد گذشتتو ترک کنی سوما وقت با ارزشتو دیگه تلف نکن من قبلا خیلی وقت ها میرفتم با بقیه حرف میزدم در مورد درس کنکور جالبه طرف هیچی نبود و فقط ادعای خالص راحت له میکرد منو با حرفاش و من از اون موقع تا حالا این سه تا قانونو اجرا کردم و اولا اعتماد به نفسم برگشت و خودمو با ارزش دیدم و دوما اینکه تو هر کاری ک دست میزارم موفق میشم هرچی میخواد باشه و دو نکته اخرو بگم ک دیگه خیلی زیاد شد ببین اگه بری دانشگاه از این رو به اون رو میشی گرچه خودم قراره سال بعد برم مث تو ! ولی اطرافیانم رو میبینم ک چقدر عوض شدن و دومی نکته اینه گاهی اوقات باید بی ادب و پرو بود یادت باشه اینجا ایرانه خداییش از بچگی ما رو از یک صافی عبور دادن ک فقط دلبخواه اونا باشیم ولی بعضی ها و شاید اکثرا این صافی رو شکستن و برای تغییر باید صبر کرد  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
> هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
> یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟


سلام
حرفای شما دقیقا منو یاد خودم میاره!
منم مثه شما زمانی خجالتی بودم؛ اما بهترین جا برای تمرین کردن همون کلاس درس!
یک مکان کوچک اجتماعی!شما بایداز همون کلاس درس شروع کنی هر سوالی که به ذهنت میرسه رو بپرسی و به درست بودن ونبودش هم فکر نکنی!
اولش سخته خیلییییییییییییییییییی هم سخته ولی فقط کافیه چندبار امتحان کنی!

----------


## jarvis

> سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
> هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
> یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟


راستی یه چیز دیگه یادم افتاد: خانم باید وارد عمل شد؛اینایی که ما میگیم کلهم حرفه تا وقتی شما بلند شی و یه بار بر ترست غلبه کنی و معجزه رو ببینی! احیانا در ابتدا از این قانون استفاده: فکر کن همه عکس پایین اند!

----------


## _fatemeh_

منم همینجورم ....اعتماد به نفسم کمه و همین اصلا نمیزاره درسمو بخونم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mahsa77

> منم همینجورم ....اعتماد به نفسم کمه و همین اصلا نمیزاره درسمو بخونم


سلام
بیا کمی عاقلانه فکر کنیم!
ما اگر از هر ویژگی که بگی کمتر از دیگران باشیم؛اما خلقت منحصر به فرد و خاص خودمون رو داریم!
ینی توی این کره ی خاکی که میلیاردها نفر زندگی میکنن هیچکسی نیست که خلقتش مثه من و تو باشه!!!
پس علت کاهش اعتماد به نفس چی میتونه باشه؟؟؟
چیزی جز اینکه تصور خودمون باعث تضعیف خودمون شده؟؟
ذهنیتی که از خودت داری رو عوض کن وفقط به مغزت فرکانس های فرد با ارداه، دارای اعتماد به نفس و موفق بفرست.

----------


## Mersede

> به روان شناس مراجعه کردی؟


نه بابا وقتی مریض میشم بابام به زور میبرتم دکتر.واسه روان شناس که محاله خرج کنه

----------


## Mersede

> واسه این که خجالت نکشی فقط کافیه یه بار بر ترست غلبه کنی و تو جمع راحت باشی!!
> سعی کن خودت رو با جمع مچ کنی!! اگه اهل خندیدن هستن و دارن کلی میگن و میخندن تو هم برو تو جمعشون جوک تعریف کن یا شوخی کن و... اینطوری هم با طرف مقابلت اخت میشی.
> اگر تو کلاس درس هم سعی کن تو ردیف اول یا دوم بشینی اینطوری هم با هم سطح های خودت هستی و هم انگیزه ای میشه تا راحت تر سوالاتتو بپرسی!!
> اگر کسی از همکلاسی ها یا... مسخرت میکنه و ناراحتت میکنه بهش بگو آره تو راست میگی و سعی کن اون بحث رو کش ندی!! اینطوری هم طرف ساکت میشه و هم اعصاب خودت خورد نمیشه.
> 
> سعی کن با کسایی دوست بشی که درکت کنن نه اینکه تقی به توقی خورد ترکتت کنن!! سعی کن با بچه درسخونا بگردی، بعد یه مدت خودتم مثل خودشون میشی.
> دوستای دوران دبیرستانم همه اهل سیگار و علف و آب شنگولی بودن اما من خودم خواستم و از زندگیم انداختمشون بیرون، الآن با اینکه فارغ التحصیلم، دوستام یکیشون دانشجوی دندونپزشکیه، یکیشون هم المپیادیه، یکی دیگه ترازش تو قلم چی 7000عه....


ممنون خیلی درست میگین.
ولی بین دوستای من کسی نیس که درسخون باشه دوتا دوست بیشتر که ندارم اونم یکیش که متاهله و همیشه به من میگه ول کن درسو.میخاد منم مث خودش کنه که برم شوهر کنم و بچه بیارمو مثل خر خونه بشینم حرفای شوهرمو تحمل کنمو منتشو بکشم.خودش که اینجوریه.
اون یکی دوستمم که خونوادگی اصن ادامه تحصیل نمیدن اونم بری پیشش همش از درداش میگه و بجای اینکه خوشحال شی روحیت خراب میشه.دوتاشونم اینجورین.مامانمم همیشه بهم میگه کسیو پیداکن که درسخون باشه ولی من که همچین آدمی نتونسم پیدا کنم.خودمم خیلی دوس دارم یه دوست درسخون داشته باشم و تو درسها باهاش رقابت کنم.اینجوری واقعا انگیزه برا درسخوندن زیاد میشه.تو دوران ابتدایی و راهنمایی یه هم کلاسی داشتم که همیشه باهم رقابت میکردیم همیشه م 20 بودم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mersede

> سریال محشر game of thrones وکاراکتر محشرترش tyrion lannister یک حرف خیلی باحال داره به این مضمون:
> "هیچوقت فراموش نکن کی هستی چون بقیه هیچوقت فراموش نمی کنن؛ضعفت رو به نقطه قوت و زرهی برای محافظت از خودت تبدیل کن و دیگه اون ضعف هیچوقت برای آزار دادن تو استفاده نمی شه"


بله واقعا درسته
همین جمله رو تو کتابم یادداشت کردم.خیلی قشنگ بود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## archimedes

به نظرم بهترین کاری که میتونی بکنی اینه که تو این چند ماه منتهی به کنکور همه این حرفا رو بیخیال بشی و سعی نکنی تو رفتارات تغییری ایجاد کنی
بچسب به کنکور و برو دانشگاه
دانشگاه رفتن این مشکلاتو حل میکنه
دلایل:دوستای زیادی نداری و طبق حرفات اونا دوستای چندان خوبی نیستن....از خونوادت دلگیری علتشو نمیدونم ولی شاید یکم دوری ازشون هم به تو هم به اونا کمک کنه....تو دانشگاه بخاطر مسائل مختلف و جوی که هست مجبوری دوستای جدید پیدا کنی...مجبور میشی ارتباط داشته باشی...قرار گرفتن تو جوی که جنس مخالفم توش هست بخصوص واسه ما که تو مدارس تفکیکی درس میخونیم فضای جدیدیه که میتونه روت تاثیر بزاره

----------


## Majid.VZ

> ممنون خیلی درست میگین.
> ولی بین دوستای من کسی نیس که درسخون باشه دوتا دوست بیشتر که ندارم اونم یکیش که متاهله و همیشه به من میگه ول کن درسو.میخاد منم مث خودش کنه که برم شوهر کنم و بچه بیارمو مثل خر خونه بشینم حرفای شوهرمو تحمل کنمو منتشو بکشم.خودش که اینجوریه.
> اون یکی دوستمم که خونوادگی اصن ادامه تحصیل نمیدن اونم بری پیشش همش از درداش میگه و بجای اینکه خوشحال شی روحیت خراب میشه.دوتاشونم اینجورین.مامانمم همیشه بهم میگه کسیو پیداکن که درسخون باشه ولی من که همچین آدمی نتونسم پیدا کنم.خودمم خیلی دوس دارم یه دوست درسخون داشته باشم و تو درسها باهاش رقابت کنم.اینجوری واقعا انگیزه برا درسخوندن زیاد میشه.تو دوران ابتدایی و راهنمایی یه هم کلاسی داشتم که همیشه باهم رقابت میکردیم همیشه م 20 بودم


عزیزِ من مشخصه با اون دوستایی که داری اوضاعت بهتر از این نمیشه!!
با اون دوستات قطع رابطه کن!! نه اینکه باهاشون دعوا کنی یا دلخوری پیش بیاد!! طرفشون نرو و باهاشون هم ارتباط نداشته باش، اگه اونا هم زنگ زدن بهت سرد برخورد کن و گفتن همو ببینیم و ... بگو نمیتونم، کار دارم، یه جورایی با اخلاقت بهشون بفهمون که نمیخوای باهاشون در ارتباط باشی!!
برای اینکه دوستای درسخون پیدا کنی برو کتابخونه!! بری کتابخونه کلی رفیق پیدا میکنی، کسایی رو پیدا میکنی که اهل درس هستن!! نمیگم قوی هستن اما اهل درس هستن!!
اون دوست متاهلت چشم دیدن موفقیتت رو نداره و میخواد تو رو هم مثل خودش کنه!!!

----------


## Mersede

> سلام مشکلتو میفهمم منم قبلا همچین مشکلی داشتم اولین مشکلت کمبود اعتماد به نفسه که اعتماد به نفس یکدفعه به وجود نمیاد و تو باید به وجودش بیاری من قبلا هیچ موفقیتی نداشتم و همین باعث میشد خودمو باور نکنم خب از خودم بیگذرم
> اگه نگران این هستی که وضع به اینصورت ادامه داره سخت در اشتبی والله ب بقیه رو بدی طرف هرکی بخواد باشه تو رو با خاک یکسان میکنه اگه یکم واقع بین باشی میبینی همون ادم های اطرافت هیچی نیستند ولی ادعااااا همین ادعا هاشون باعث شده اعتماد به نفس پیدا کنند دومیش اینه شاید پشتوانه نداری و کسی نیس حمایتت کنه ک این خودش یک امتیازه باعث میشه ادم رو پا خودش واسه و سومیش اینه ک تو حتما احساس گناه میکنی و حتی شاید از خودت بدت بیاد این حس چیزی جزو توهم نی متاسفانه اخه الله وکیلی خیلی چیزا تحت کنترل ما نیس چرا باید غصه بخوریم  من شرایطم مث تو بود هیچوقت یادم نمیره سوم دبیرستان از همه بیزار بودم درسم از اوج حالا اغراق نشه  رسید زیر خط فقر رفتم جزو دسته ارازل شدم  از مدرسه فراری بودم و یه سری مشکلات دیگه ک بی خی درجا زدم از مدرسه اخراج و وارد شبانه شدم دیگه داشتم میرفتم تو عمق چاه (شوخی :یکماه مونده به کنکور ب کنکور اسان است زنگ زدم ب صورت مافوق حرفه ای تکنیکای اصیلو یادگرفتم و برق شریف قبول شدم) خلاصه دیگه این از این رک بگم این دنیا لجنی بیش نیس بهش اجازه بدی جوری زمینت میزنه حتی فکرشو هم نمیکنی مردشور کنکورو هم ببرن ک ارزش آدما با اون فقط معلوم میشه ب شخصه پزشکایی رو دیدم ک ...ولشششش باو  حالا بریم سر راهکار الان از یک مشاور بپرسی چیکار کنم حتما میگه یک کاغذ بردار و توانایی هات و نکات مثبتتو اونجا بنویس و از این حرفا خب این خوبه میتونی امتحانش کنی ولی مشک ان است که خود ببوید نه ان که عطار بگویید نمیدونم این ضرب المثل چه ربطی داش به اون نمیخوام زیاد بشه نوشتم حرفام زیاده ولی میخام اینو بگم اول باید موفقیت بدست بیاری حالا میخواد تو هرچیزی باشه دوما باید عادت های بد گذشتتو ترک کنی سوما وقت با ارزشتو دیگه تلف نکن من قبلا خیلی وقت ها میرفتم با بقیه حرف میزدم در مورد درس کنکور جالبه طرف هیچی نبود و فقط ادعای خالص راحت له میکرد منو با حرفاش و من از اون موقع تا حالا این سه تا قانونو اجرا کردم و اولا اعتماد به نفسم برگشت و خودمو با ارزش دیدم و دوما اینکه تو هر کاری ک دست میزارم موفق میشم هرچی میخواد باشه و دو نکته اخرو بگم ک دیگه خیلی زیاد شد ببین اگه بری دانشگاه از این رو به اون رو میشی گرچه خودم قراره سال بعد برم مث تو ! ولی اطرافیانم رو میبینم ک چقدر عوض شدن و دومی نکته اینه گاهی اوقات باید بی ادب و پرو بود یادت باشه اینجا ایرانه خداییش از بچگی ما رو از یک صافی عبور دادن ک فقط دلبخواه اونا باشیم ولی بعضی ها و شاید اکثرا این صافی رو شکستن و برای تغییر باید صبر کرد


اینکه درست پشتوانه که ندارم :Yahoo (101): 
حالا برم یه کاغذ بردارم نکات مثبت و توانایی هامو بنویسم.
به همه حرفاتم عمل کنم ببینم چی میشه
ممنون که وقتتونو میذارین تا کمکم کنین بچه ها این انجمن خییییییییییلی خوبه دوسش دارممممممممم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mersede

> سلام
> حرفای شما دقیقا منو یاد خودم میاره!
> منم مثه شما زمانی خجالتی بودم؛ اما بهترین جا برای تمرین کردن همون کلاس درس!
> یک مکان کوچک اجتماعی!شما بایداز همون کلاس درس شروع کنی هر سوالی که به ذهنت میرسه رو بپرسی و به درست بودن ونبودش هم فکر نکنی!
> اولش سخته خیلییییییییییییییییییی هم سخته ولی فقط کافیه چندبار امتحان کنی!


عه؟کسیم هس که مث من باشه؟من فک میکردم فقط خودم اینجوریم.
والا بعضی وقتا از خودم بدم میاد که چرا همچین آدمیم.
همه جا اینجوریم بازارم اگه برم از همه آدما خجالت میکشم از خجالت قرمزم میشما.مامانمم این اخلاقمو میدونه متوجه میشه که خجالت میکشم بعد بهم میگه تو چرا اینجوری هسی؟میگه فک کن آدمای دوروبرت همشون کدو ان و تو داری از بین کدو ها رد میشی میگه ادم از کدو هم خجالت میکشه؟مثال خوبیم میزنه ها خخخخخخخخخخ
خودم دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم اصلا :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Maximus

منم دقیقا مث شما هستم ..بعضی از این عادتها اصلاح شون کردم با قرارگیری در اون موقعیت یا خوندن یه سری مقالات روان شناسی در مورد شخصیت و ترس و ارتباطات اجتماعی و غیره  ولی سعی کنید این عادات رو اصلاح کنید و گرنه خیلی به مشکل بر میخورید مثلا رفتید دانشگاه ؛چون محیط مختلط هست ممکنه ترستون دوبرابر بشه ؛ از همین کلاس دبیرستان شروع کنید وگرنه توی دانشگاه کار کمی سخت میشه

----------


## iPedram

به نظرم بیشتر با کسایی بگرد که پر رو ان..به مشاورم مراجع کنین.

----------


## gign

اول از دوستاهات شروع کن 
سعی کن وارد بحثشون بشی و تو هم صحبت کنی اوایل سخته ولی همین که یاد گرفتی مراحل بعد رو راحت تر می تونی انجام بدی

----------


## gole yas

سلام من تو چندتا نکته براتون میگم اومیدوارم بدردتون بخوره اول اینکه شما باید تفکر را درون خودتون موتورشا روشن کنی یعنی چی؟؟ یعنی اینکه بشینی  فک کنی چطور شد که این رفتار در درون شما هستش مثلا  میتونه  پدر و مادر باشه که به شما از کودکی مسئولیت نداده و ... باید خودتون شناسایی کنی  و سریع رد بشی تا اگه تو زندگی   این چیزی که شناسایی کردی بر خورد کردی سریع بدونی برات خطر داره و دوری ازش کنی دومین نکته ی بزرگی میگف بیشتر ثروت های جهان دسته انسانی های پرو از  جنبه مثبت هستش یعنی اینکه خجالت مساوی هستش با از دست دادن بیشتر ه ثروت هاااااا این جمله ها و تفکر کردن رو این  جمله های کوتاه یک حالت اضطرار براتون پیش میاره اگه صحیح تفکر کنید که باعث میشه جرات پیدا کنید و انگیزه بگیرد سومین نکته اقای احمدی منش یک کلیپ کوتاه داره تو نت سرچ کنی پیداش میکنی  تو زمان کوتاه خیلی حرف های پخته میزنه  به این هم توجه کن  و چهارمین نکته این هستش که   باید خودتو باور کن باید اندیشه ها تا بسازی یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟ یعنی اینکه با همون تفکره بیشتر به خودت روحیه بدی ن اینکه روحیه ی الکی واقعی جملات تاکیدی هستش و فکر کردن به اون ها فک کردن به روزهای موفقیتی که داشتی همیشه مرور کردن این ها حس خلی خوبی بهت میده و در تشکیل یک انسان که خجالتی نباشه موثر هستش برای این کار من   منبعی بهتون معرفی میکنم وقت داشتی میتونی روزی یک ساعتشو گوش کنی تکنو لوژی فکر دکتر علیرضا ازمندیان  پنجمین نکته باید برا خودت  ی عبارت های را  پیدا کنی برای مبارزه با کسایی که میخان اذیتت کنند مثلا ی نفره خیلی چاقی بود بهش میگفت تو چقد چاقی در جواب گفت مدله ایرانیه با این دو کلمه زبون طرفو بست  و  تو ذهنش دنبالشا نگرف که بعد بیاد از همه  متنفر بشه و   یا بصورت شما  بره خونه گریه کنه فعلا اینا به ذهنم رسید تو پرانتز ی توضیح کوچیکی هم بهتون بدم که دوست عزیز اینا همش خجالت نیس بعضی  وقتا حیا  و متانت  و روحیه ظریف که شما دارید باعث میشه کسیا ناراحت نکید و این را به جون میخرید که تو دلتون نگه دارید و بیاید خونه  خالیش کنید این خودش یک نقطه قوت هس که شاید منه نوعی نداشته باشم و دله کسی را همون جا با حرف هام بشکنم ولی شما این کار را نمیکنید فقط روشتون ی کم مشکل داره وگرنه کاره خیلی بزرگی میکنید ک اونم با  بردن ظریفتتون  ان شا الله درست میشه و ن تنها جواب دیگران را نمیدید و احترامشو با اینکه  مقصر اون بوده نگه میدارید بلکه خودتون هم اذیت نمیشید بلکه خوشحال میشید که جوابشو ندادید و این از اخلاق بزرگان بوده پس ببینید شما فکر میکنید که اخلاقتون بده ولی انطورا هم نیس ی جایشا اشتباه میکنید خیلی حرف زدم اومیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
> هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
> یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟


سلام 
ببین یعنی عین خودم !!! اگه پست های قبلیم رو دیده باشی با خودت میگی دارم دروغ میگم که هرکی مشکلی تو چیزی داره من میگم عین خودم ولی بخدا همش حقیقت محضه ! یعنی ببین من کپی پیست این حرفایی که شما زدی بودم ولی الان سه ساله خدارو صد هزار مرتبه شکر همه چیز برام تغییر کرده ! اینقد برا مشکلاتم فکر کردم تا به حلشون رسیدم الان هم با کوله باری از تجربه در خدمت مردم! یعنی باورت نمیشه میگی پسرم گریه دیگه نمیکردم ! ولی نه گریه هم میکردم . اما الان یکی جرئت داره در مقابلم یه حرفی بزنه یا کاری کنه که به نظر خودم حق خوری باشه ؟! شاید بعضی موقع برا مصلحت دست به یقه نشم ولی جوری طرفو ناکار میکنم که خودش ندونه از کجاا خورده . 
اگه خواستی خصوصی برات میگم چه اتفاقاتی افتاد که تغییر کردم . اینجا نمیگم چون حوصله ندارم جواب یه عده که میشینن بعد از اینهمه که مینویسیم مزه میریزن که شیرین به نظر بیان رو بدم ! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mersede

> کم رو نباش
> والا من یه دختر خاله دارم 5سالشه
> باهاش یه شوخی ساده کردم چنان فوشی داد که الان نیم ساعت تو گوگل دنبال معنیشم
> میخوای بیا پیشش  کلاس خصوصی


وای عاشق همچین بچه هاییم آدم از بچگیش یاد بگیره که اینجوری باشه خودمم دارم رو آبجیم که 6 سالشه کار میکنم که مث من نشه :Yahoo (94): البته اون خودشم عین دخترخاله ی شماست.کسی جرئت نمیکنه چیزی بهش بگه :Y (750):

----------


## Mersede

> البته جامعه انسانی که جنگل نیست... لازم نیست همش به فکر تلافی باشیم... گذشت کردن و مهربون بودن خیلی خوبه البته تاجایی که به شعورت توهین نشه... تو باید یه جاهایی از حقت دفاع کنی... به نظرم برای کنار گذاشتن خجالتت بهترین راه اینه بخونی و بدونی و خودت رو به کلمه مجهز کنی که اینکار قطعا تاثیر مستقیم روی اعتماد به نفست خواهد داشت...با یه حرف مشکلاتت رفع نمیشه... رو خودت کار کن...اما در پایان به نطرم بهتره زیاد سر به سر ابله های اطرافت نزاری... فقط وقت هدر دادنه...جواب ندادن بهشون فعلا بهترین کاره...
> برای شروع به نطرم کتاب «هنرِ بودن» اریک فروم رو بخون... من هم مشکلاتی مثل تو داشتم... اما خب تا خودت نخوای چیزی نمیشه


اینو راس میگین:به نظرم برای کنار گذاشتن خجالتت  بهترین راه اینه بخونی و بدونی و خودت رو به کلمه مجهز کنی که اینکار قطعا  تاثیر مستقیم روی اعتماد به نفست خواهد داشت
سعی میکنم اینکارو بکنم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mersede

> *منم همین طوری بودم...ولی از وقتی اومدم دبیرستان یه چندتا رفیق دارم ازون پر رو ها ان...باعث شدن منم خوب بشم..بنظرم  با اونایی که این مشکلو ندارن بیشتر بگرد...سعی کنی بر ترست غلبه کنی...
> 
> خدایی هیچکی جز خودت نمیتونه به خودت کمک کنه..توکلت به خدا باشه  همه چی حله..
> در ضمن جامعه جنگل نیس که..اصن لازم نیست جواب کسیو بدی..اینکه جواب نمیدی خوبه که ولی سعی کن به خاظرش حرص نخوری..خدایی هیچکس ارزش اینو نداره که آدم به خاطرش تو فکر فرو بره و زجر بکشه..*


آخه نمیشه حرص نخورم.والا همه ساده گیرم میارن حرفی بخان بگن راحت میگن.همه از ساده گیت سوء استفاده میکنن
شمام راس میگین اره جواب ندادن خیلی خوبه خدا هم دوس داره جواب کسیو ندی و گذشت کنی.ولی خب آدم ناراحت میشه دیگه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

بشورشون بزار رو بند
چشاتو ببند هرچی تو دهنت هست بگو
اگه از حرفاشونم ناراحت میشی انقدر سریع حرف بزن که اصلا نتونن حرف بزنن

----------


## Dr.Alborz

رو خودت غیرت داشته باش 
با خودت بگو  "مگه من چه چیزی از بقیه کم دارم" و به این فکر کن که اصلا دلیل خجالتت چیه از چی میترسی؟ به خودت جرات بده. مثلا وقتی یه سوال میخوای بپرسی جدی بپرس و به این فکر کن که چه کسی میخواد بخاطر سوال پرسیدن یا جواب دادن محاکمت کنه ؟
منم اول دوم ابتدایی اینطوری بودم یکم درکت میکنم ولی الان عمرا بذارم حقم پایمال شه  :Yahoo (4): 
سعی کن عصبانی بشی ولی جای اینکه عصبانیتتو تو خودت بریزی با جواب دادن به اون سواستفاده گر بریزش بیرون
دوست خوب خیلی مهم یکمم سعی کن جدی باشی

----------


## tower

دوست عزیز این رفتار شما ممکنه ناشی از کم بیرون رفتن و توی اجتماع کم رفتن باشه!
منم دقیقا تا چند سال پیش خیلی خجالتی بودم.از حق خودم هم دفاع نمیکردم.در واقع میترسیدم از حقم دفاع کنم!
ولی دوستام منو به زور آودرن تو محله و جامعه!خانوادم هم تشویقم میکردن و نمیگفتن نرو!میگتن بزار بره خجالتش بریزه.الان بیا و ببین چه طور زبون میریزم!
از طرفی هم کسی الان جرئت نداره بهم بگه بالا چشت ابرو ئه :Yahoo (20): 
یا کتک میخوره!یا فحش میخوره!قشنگ میشورمش،میروفمش،میچلونمش،  خشکش میکنم،میندازمش رو بند تا خشک شه و هر هر بهش پوزخند میزنم.
حالا حدسم درسته؟خیلی بیرون نمیرید و بیتر اوقات رو تو خونه سپری میکنید؟

----------


## Mersede

> خجالتي و كم رو با كمبود اعتماد به نفس جور درمياد ولي با سادگي نه .سادگي يعني مسئله  رو يه جور ديگه فهميده باشي وكلك بخوري كه بايد تجربه ات در اجتماع زياد بشه..همبن كه با مامانت حرف ميزني خيلي خوبه.حتي شايد اولش بدنباشه بتوني  خودت يه الگو پيدا كني وبگى اگه اون جاي من چكار مي كرد؟بعدش ،هم مسئله روزتو وهم راه حلي كه به ذهنت ميرسه بنويس.تابا يه تير دونشان بزني هم تا حدي خالي بشي هم تمريني باشه براي موقعيتهاي مشابه. اگه وقتشو داري ومشكلت حاده مشاوره هم بد نيست .يادت باش اوني كه فكر ميكنه خيلي زرنگه با سر تو دام ميفته .پس ازشون دوري كن.


ممنون :Yahoo (105): 
راه حل خوبی بود.اینکه مسئله و راه حلشو بنویسم.اگه بنویسم خیلیم خوب میشه هم همیشه یادم میمونه. :Y (432):

----------


## Mahdi1377

> سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
> هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
> یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟


برو پیش روانشناس { نه روانپزشک}
کاری باهات میکنه که با چنگال به آمریکا حمله کنی

----------


## Mersede

> راستی یه چیز دیگه یادم افتاد: خانم باید وارد عمل شد؛اینایی که ما میگیم کلهم حرفه تا وقتی شما بلند شی و یه بار بر ترست غلبه کنی و معجزه رو ببینی! احیانا در ابتدا از این قانون استفاده: فکر کن همه عکس پایین اند!


خخخخ عین مامانم حرف زدین.وااااقعا اگه بتونم اینجور فک کنم همه چی حله

----------


## Mersede

> منم همینجورم ....اعتماد به نفسم کمه و همین اصلا نمیزاره درسمو بخونم


ای وای نکن اینکارو
مث من نباش.واقعا نداشتن اعتماد ب نفس ما رو از همه چی عقب میندازه جلوی همه پیشرفتامونو میگیره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mersede

> عزیزِ من مشخصه با اون دوستایی که داری اوضاعت بهتر از این نمیشه!!
> با اون دوستات قطع رابطه کن!! نه اینکه باهاشون دعوا کنی یا دلخوری پیش بیاد!! طرفشون نرو و باهاشون هم ارتباط نداشته باش، اگه اونا هم زنگ زدن بهت سرد برخورد کن و گفتن همو ببینیم و ... بگو نمیتونم، کار دارم، یه جورایی با اخلاقت بهشون بفهمون که نمیخوای باهاشون در ارتباط باشی!!
> برای اینکه دوستای درسخون پیدا کنی برو کتابخونه!! بری کتابخونه کلی رفیق پیدا میکنی، کسایی رو پیدا میکنی که اهل درس هستن!! نمیگم قوی هستن اما اهل درس هستن!!
> اون دوست متاهلت چشم دیدن موفقیتت رو نداره و میخواد تو رو هم مثل خودش کنه!!!


خیلی جاها حرفای بچه های انجمن هم مث نصیحت های مادرم میمونه
مامانمم همین حرفو میزنه.میگه با اون دوستات قطع رابطه کن ولشون کن و فقط بچسب به درس خودت.میگه اونا وقتی زنگم میزنن کلی از درسات میمونی تازه انرژی مثبت هم که بهت نمیدن
اونم میگه برم کتابخونه و به هیچی فک نکنم میگه به منم فک نکن فقط و فقط درسات
من همینم امتحان کردم.رفتم کتابخونه ولی اونجا یجوریه.هم هییییییییچکی نیس هر چن ساعت یه نفر میاد اونم نمیمونه تا یه ربع 20 دیقه میره.منم میترسم.هم کتابدارا سروصداشون زیاده بلند حرف میزنن حواسم پرت میشه.قبلا فک میکردم کتابخونه خوبه ولی فقط یبار رفتم کلا نظرم عوض شد گفتم دیگه نمیرم.اونجا اصن حس درس خوندن نمیاد بهم
ولی قطع رابطه با اونارو حتما میکنم :Y (565):

----------


## Mersede

> سلام من تو چندتا نکته براتون میگم اومیدوارم بدردتون بخوره اول اینکه شما باید تفکر را درون خودتون موتورشا روشن کنی یعنی چی؟؟ یعنی اینکه بشینی  فک کنی چطور شد که این رفتار در درون شما هستش مثلا  میتونه  پدر و مادر باشه که به شما از کودکی مسئولیت نداده و ... باید خودتون شناسایی کنی  و سریع رد بشی تا اگه تو زندگی   این چیزی که شناسایی کردی بر خورد کردی سریع بدونی برات خطر داره و دوری ازش کنی دومین نکته ی بزرگی میگف بیشتر ثروت های جهان دسته انسانی های پرو از  جنبه مثبت هستش یعنی اینکه خجالت مساوی هستش با از دست دادن بیشتر ه ثروت هاااااا این جمله ها و تفکر کردن رو این  جمله های کوتاه یک حالت اضطرار براتون پیش میاره اگه صحیح تفکر کنید که باعث میشه جرات پیدا کنید و انگیزه بگیرد سومین نکته اقای احمدی منش یک کلیپ کوتاه داره تو نت سرچ کنی پیداش میکنی  تو زمان کوتاه خیلی حرف های پخته میزنه  به این هم توجه کن  و چهارمین نکته این هستش که   باید خودتو باور کن باید اندیشه ها تا بسازی یعنی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟ یعنی اینکه با همون تفکره بیشتر به خودت روحیه بدی ن اینکه روحیه ی الکی واقعی جملات تاکیدی هستش و فکر کردن به اون ها فک کردن به روزهای موفقیتی که داشتی همیشه مرور کردن این ها حس خلی خوبی بهت میده و در تشکیل یک انسان که خجالتی نباشه موثر هستش برای این کار من   منبعی بهتون معرفی میکنم وقت داشتی میتونی روزی یک ساعتشو گوش کنی تکنو لوژی فکر دکتر علیرضا ازمندیان  پنجمین نکته باید برا خودت  ی عبارت های را  پیدا کنی برای مبارزه با کسایی که میخان اذیتت کنند مثلا ی نفره خیلی چاقی بود بهش میگفت تو چقد چاقی در جواب گفت مدله ایرانیه با این دو کلمه زبون طرفو بست  و  تو ذهنش دنبالشا نگرف که بعد بیاد از همه  متنفر بشه و   یا بصورت شما  بره خونه گریه کنه فعلا اینا به ذهنم رسید تو پرانتز ی توضیح کوچیکی هم بهتون بدم که دوست عزیز اینا همش خجالت نیس بعضی  وقتا حیا  و متانت  و روحیه ظریف که شما دارید باعث میشه کسیا ناراحت نکید و این را به جون میخرید که تو دلتون نگه دارید و بیاید خونه  خالیش کنید این خودش یک نقطه قوت هس که شاید منه نوعی نداشته باشم و دله کسی را همون جا با حرف هام بشکنم ولی شما این کار را نمیکنید فقط روشتون ی کم مشکل داره وگرنه کاره خیلی بزرگی میکنید ک اونم با  بردن ظریفتتون  ان شا الله درست میشه و ن تنها جواب دیگران را نمیدید و احترامشو با اینکه  مقصر اون بوده نگه میدارید بلکه خودتون هم اذیت نمیشید بلکه خوشحال میشید که جوابشو ندادید و این از اخلاق بزرگان بوده پس ببینید شما فکر میکنید که اخلاقتون بده ولی انطورا هم نیس ی جایشا اشتباه میکنید خیلی حرف زدم اومیدوارم موفق باشید


واقعا حرفاتون خیلی قشنگ و آموزنده بودن و باعث شد من برم تو فکر
ممنون بابت کمکتون
کلیپ هارو هم میرم میبینم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Mersede

> بشورشون بزار رو بند
> چشاتو ببند هرچی تو دهنت هست بگو
> اگه از حرفاشونم ناراحت میشی انقدر سریع حرف بزن که اصلا نتونن حرف بزنن


خخخخخ چه راه حل آسونی :Yahoo (56): 
این یکی واقعا شدنیه ها
امتحانش میکنم

----------


## matrooke

احتمالا توی اجتماع نیستی زیاد
بری خوابگاه و دانشگاه حله
خوابگاه کم رو میگیره پر رو میده بیرون  :Yahoo (16): 
به چشم خودم دیدم!

----------


## Mersede

> دوست عزیز این رفتار شما ممکنه ناشی از کم بیرون رفتن و توی اجتماع کم رفتن باشه!
> منم دقیقا تا چند سال پیش خیلی خجالتی بودم.از حق خودم هم دفاع نمیکردم.در واقع میترسیدم از حقم دفاع کنم!
> ولی دوستام منو به زور آودرن تو محله و جامعه!خانوادم هم تشویقم میکردن و نمیگفتن نرو!میگتن بزار بره خجالتش بریزه.الان بیا و ببین چه طور زبون میریزم!
> از طرفی هم کسی الان جرئت نداره بهم بگه بالا چشت ابرو ئه
> یا کتک میخوره!یا فحش میخوره!قشنگ میشورمش،میروفمش،میچلونمش،  خشکش میکنم،میندازمش رو بند تا خشک شه و هر هر بهش پوزخند میزنم.
> حالا حدسم درسته؟خیلی بیرون نمیرید و بیتر اوقات رو تو خونه سپری میکنید؟


خب بیرون مثلا مهمونی و عروسی که میرم.ولی هیچوقت با دوستام مثلا کافی شاپ و  اینا نمیرم.تا حالا نرفتم.و یه اخلاقیم دارم هرجا برم باید با مامانم  برم.مثلا بخام خریدم کنم باید مامانم باشه.خودم نمیتونم چیزی انتخاب  کنم.هرجا برم مامانم پیشم نباشه یه خلا ی حس میکنم.اصلا خیالم راحت نیس.
و  اینم بگم با دوستای صمیمیم که خیییییلی راحت میگم میخندما و با فامیلای  خیلی نزدیک.ولی با اونایی که یکم غریبه ترن خیلی خیلی خجالتیم و اصلا حرف  نمیزنم تو جمعشون.فقط گهگاهی یه لبخند کوچولو میزنم از خجالتم.
و اگه  اون دوستای خیلی صمیمیم هم ناراحتم کنن جوابشونو نمیدما.اونام حرفی بزنن من  ناراحت شم.من نمیتونم حرفی بزنم که اونا ناراحت شن.با همه خیلی رودرواسی  دارم.اونام منو اینجوری شناختن که میگن اینکه هرچی بگی میخنده پس هرچی  دلمون بخاد بهش میگیم.خیلی با جنبه هستما ولی بعضی وقتا شعور طرف انقد  پایینه که حرفی که نباید بزنه هم میزنه.یعنی شوخی های بیجا و مزخرف.یکی دو  ساعت بخاطر حرفش ناراحت میشما خیلیم میشم ولی زود یادم میره اصن کینه ای به  دل نمیگیرمو انگار چیزیم نشده خیلیم خوب باهاش رفتارمیکنم.ولی بنظر من  خوبه با همون دوستای صمیمیتم سنگین طی کنی و سیاست داشته باشی تا ازت حساب  ببرن

----------


## Mersede

> احتمالا توی اجتماع نیستی زیاد
> بری خوابگاه و دانشگاه حله
> خوابگاه کم رو میگیره پر رو میده بیرون 
> به چشم خودم دیدم!


وای دانشگاهو که از الان نگرانشم چجوری بین اون همه دخترا و پسرا و استاد حرف بزنم؟امکان نداره بتونم. :Y (752): 
قبلنم امتحان کردم.یه ماه دانشگاه رشته کامپیوتر رفته بودم بعدا انصراف دادم .تو اون یه ماه تو کلاس یه کلمه هم حرف نزدم

----------


## rez657

من بتو می گم چیکار کنی   ببین اول کاری ک باید بکنی اینه ک خرافات و ول کنی  !!!!! خدا بی خدا  حتی اگه باشه تو باید رو پا خودت واستی   باید اینو بفهمی   اگه میخای همه اینا تموم بشه  باید بتونی بگی ن 
تموم ادمای دورت دشمنتن  حتی من شاید الان دارم مسخرت می کنم  تو باید فقط ب حرف خودت اعتماد کنی تموم چیزای ک یادت دادن فراموش کن مث ایسار موادب بودن مهربونی   خوب بودن  ببین رک می گم ابجی دختر ک دلسوزو مهربون باشه ******* میشه پس مغرور یاش همیشه بگو من بهتریم شما هیچ **** نیستین تو هر جمعی  هرجا بجنگ  برا چیزی ک میخای اینقدر هم تو انجمن دنبال جواب نباش  (اینو یکی باید ب خودم بگه  :Yahoo (94): ) 
حرقتو پس بگیر   


59

----------


## Amin ZD

این رفتار شما درست میشه
اما سعی کنین اون موقع زیاده روی نکنین و از اونور بوم بیفتین
مثل یکی از اشنا های ما که قبلا خجالتی بود الان در حد لالیگا ....

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> این رفتار شما درست میشه
> اما سعی کنین اون موقع زیاده روی نکنین و از اونور بوم بیفتین
> مثل یکی از اشنا های ما که قبلا خجالتی بود الان در حد لالیگا ....


اون آشنای شما رو مثال بارزشو ما داریم برادر ! هرکی بره روانشناس همینطور میشه ! طرف روش نمیشد بشینه سر سفره الان میخواد بلندشه از سر سفره کله معلق میزنه بلند میشه ! اصن ی وعضی که بیا و ببین ! خدا نگم چیکارنکنه !!!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> من بتو می گم چیکار کنی   ببین اول کاری ک باید بکنی اینه ک خرافات و ول کنی  !!!!! خدا بی خدا  حتی اگه باشه تو باید رو پا خودت واستی   باید اینو بفهمی   اگه میخای همه اینا تموم بشه  باید بتونی بگی ن 
> تموم ادمای دورت دشمنتن  حتی من شاید الان دارم مسخرت می کنم  تو باید فقط ب حرف خودت اعتماد کنی تموم چیزای ک یادت دادن فراموش کن مث ایسار موادب بودن مهربونی   خوب بودن  ببین رک می گم ابجی دختر ک دلسوزو مهربون باشه ******* میشه پس مغرور یاش همیشه بگو من بهتریم شما هیچ **** نیستین تو هر جمعی  هرجا بجنگ  برا چیزی ک میخای اینقدر هم تو انجمن دنبال جواب نباش  (اینو یکی باید ب خودم بگه ) 
> حرقتو پس بگیر   
> 
> 
> 59


کاری به حرفای دیگه ندارم برادر!ولی خدا خرافاته ؟! تموم علمای فیزیک و... هم با محاسبات و نظریه های ریاضی فیزیکیشون به این رسیدن که خدا وجودداره بعد شما به چ منطقی میگی خدا خرافاته ؟!دلیل علمی داری رو کن ادعاتو ! :Yahoo (17):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

سلام
اول اینو میگم اونایی که یه شعارایی میدن بهتره ندن (!)
و دوم ؛ این دو مورد رو همیشه تو ذهنم دارمش 1. چیزی که گذشت ، گذشته دیگه بهش فکر نباید کرد و فقط درس حاصل شده از اون رو باید به خاطر سپرد 2. هیچ کس جز خانواده ات ارزش فکر کردن بهشون رو ندارن 
و حالا مشکل شما :
دختر خانوم شما مشکلی رو داری که من توی دوره راهنمایی داشتم ...
شما خیلی کم رویی و یه راه حل بهت میگم که تا حدودی روت رو باز می کنه ...
به دلیل شخصیتی که دارید تا حالا صدای خودتون رو آزاد نکردین ( فکر کنم حتی تو خونه هم اینطور نبوده ) ؛ زمانی که من این مشکل رو داشتم این آزاد سازی صدا رو که اگه مکرر تکرار بشه تاثیر داره توی ورزش رزمی تمرین کردم  ( هم تکواندو می رفتم هم کاراته ) . تو این سن که تمرکزتون روی درس خوندنه این رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم ( البته تاثیرش خیلی زیاده ) . به مراسماتی که کسی شما رو نمیشناسه بیشتر برید ( البته با شخصیتی که دارید فکر نکنم تنها جایی برید اما سعی خودتون رو بکنید ) منظور بد نگیرید منظورم ( !!!!! ) پارتی نیست ... مراسماتی مثل راهپیمایی یا نماز جمعه ... البته اونجا هم نباید ساکت باشید و هر چیزی جمع میگفت شما هم بگید . بازم میگم باید این کارا مکرر انجام بشه تا خودتون رو جزئی از جمع بدونید و روزی که شما تو یه جمع نباشید حضورتون احساس بشه .
این رو یادتون باشه که کسی که آداب معاشرت یاد نگرفته نباید بحث کرد . فقط اگه داشت طوری توهین میکرد که دیگه تحملش سخت میشد کافیه یه دعوای فیزیکی کوچیک صورت بگیره ( نگران این مورد نباشید چون سریع جداتون می کنن ) و وقار شما هم حفظ میشه ...

هر از گاهی یه سر می زنم به سایت ... اگه سوالی بود بپرسید ... خدانگهدار

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

این که میگی با مامانم میرم بیرون بد نیست البته
تا جایی که حق انتخاب و تصمیمتو نگیره خوبه
با اوضاع فعلی جامعه تو انتخاب دوستای جدید دقت کن
نکنه یه دفه از اون ور بوم بیفتی

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستای گلم من دو تا اخلاق دارم که دوس دارم این اخلاقامو بذارم کنار.اینکه من خیلی خجالتی و کم رو هستم که این خیلی جاها باعث میشه عقب بیفتم همیشه اینجوری بودم حتی سر کلاس هم وقتی دبیر یه چیزیو درس میده یه سوالی داشته باشم خجالت میکشم بلند شم سوالمو بپرسم.و تو هر جمعی.خمع دوستا فامیلا یا هر مجلسی کلا خجالتیم یعنی خیلی آ...یه چیز دیگه م اینه که هیچوقت نمیتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم مثلا یکی یه حرفی بهم میزنه اصلا جوابشو نمیدم و توی دلم نگهش میدارمو میام خونه گریه میکنم بعد که به مامانم بگم میگه خودت خیلی ساده ای میگه خودت باید بلد باشی از حق خودت دفاع کنی و جوابشو بدی میگه تو زندگی اگه ساده باشی همه روت شیر میشن میگه یاد بگیر جوری باشی که کسی جرئت نکنه چیزی بهت بگه.من خوشم میاد از آدمایی که وقتی یه نفر بخاد یه حرفی بهش بگه و ناراحتش کنه زود حسابشو میذارن کف دست طرف و همیشه آرزومه که خودمم مث اونا باشم.همین امروزشم سر این موضوع ناراحت شدم یکی یه حرفی گفت جوابشو ندادم ولی از صب بخاطرش ناراحت بودم.دوس ندارم اینجوری باشم ولی نمیشه.چیکار کنم که خجالتی نباشم و بتونم از حق خودم دفاع کنم؟چرا من اینجوریم بنظرتون؟شماهام اینجوری هستین؟؟
> هم من اعتماد به نفسمم خیلی ضعیفه همیشه تو مدرسه هم مثلا معلم یه درسیو میداد یه سوال که میپرسید جواب سوالو تو دلم میگفتما ولی میترسیدم غلط باشه و نمیگفتمش بعدش که معلم جوابو میگفت میدیدم درسته و میگفتم اه جوابم درس بوده ها ولی نگفتم.درکل اصن اعتماد به نفسم ندارم .و استرسی هم هستم.نمیتونم ریلکس باشم همیییییییییشه نگرانم و بی قرار دلیلیم نداره ها!
> یه چیزایی بگین چیکار کنم؟


منم همین بدبختیا رو دارم
ولی جدیدا بهتر شدم...

----------


## Mersede

> من بتو می گم چیکار کنی   ببین اول کاری ک باید بکنی اینه ک خرافات و ول کنی  !!!!! خدا بی خدا  حتی اگه باشه تو باید رو پا خودت واستی   باید اینو بفهمی   اگه میخای همه اینا تموم بشه  باید بتونی بگی ن 
> تموم ادمای دورت دشمنتن  حتی من شاید الان دارم مسخرت می کنم  تو باید فقط ب حرف خودت اعتماد کنی تموم چیزای ک یادت دادن فراموش کن مث ایسار موادب بودن مهربونی   خوب بودن  ببین رک می گم ابجی دختر ک دلسوزو مهربون باشه ******* میشه پس مغرور یاش همیشه بگو من بهتریم شما هیچ **** نیستین تو هر جمعی  هرجا بجنگ  برا چیزی ک میخای اینقدر هم تو انجمن دنبال جواب نباش  (اینو یکی باید ب خودم بگه ) 
> حرقتو پس بگیر   
> 
> 
> 59


چرا بعضی کلمه ها رو چن تا ستاره نشون میده؟

حرفای همه بچه ها درسته
منم باید سعی کنم بتونم عملشون کنم
ممنون بابت کمکتون

----------


## Mersede

عه!
دقت نکرده بودم اقا رضا گفتن خدا بی خدا!
گفتم همه حرفاتون درسته اینو دقت نکرده بودم.نه این درست نیس.ناعوذ بالله اینحرفا چیه؟
خدا وجود داره و بهش اعتقادم دارم.یادکردن خدا به دلمون آرامش میده
این یه حرفتونو قبول ندارم بقیه حرفاتون درسته

----------


## rez657

اینگار بچه ها ناراحت شدن شاید ترسیدن  صاعقه بیاد  شما هم با من بمیرید     * خدا اگه بود ب حال همتون ضجه می زد سیل میومد زمینو شقه می کرد 
*بهتون حق می دم    نمی خاستم جواب بدم  ولی چون بچه ها گفتن دلیل علمی بیار  تو چرا مسلمانی !!!! چون شانسی تو خانواده  مسلمون دنیا اومدی شانسی  هه  
ببین من  بچه یه روحانی ام   ک بابام بهم می گه کافر !!!  بچه ک بودم   نماز می خوندم  قران می خوندم  ک قول می دم تو حتی یبارم نخوندیش    توش خیلی گاف داش  خدای ک نیاز ب مناجات نداره  ولی اگه انجام ندی  مجازات میشی  
خدای ک  هیچ نقصی در کارش نیس در حالیهست حتی  من 2 برادر معلول داشتم   و ناقص بودن   لابد تقصی پدر مادرمه اوکه  حق باتوه   الان باید بگیرن منو دار بزنین   شایدم سنگ سارم کنین      تا بیرن بهشت    تا کارایی ک اینجا حرامه اونجا انجام بدین *** کنین حال  کنین چه خدای کوته فکری   فقط *** خدای  از ناف ب پایین از قران حذف کنی چی می مونه ازش    
 چند هزار نفر همین چند روز پیش کنارش در حالی ک  داشتن  مناجات می کردن کشته شدن و هیچی دفاعی نکرد    میگه ازاد باشیم   ولی تهدید می کنه ک می بره جهمنم از مو اویزون می کنه 
همین لحظه در جهان کلی بچه بی گناه در حالی ک والدینشون دارن دعا می کنن دارن می میرن   من هیج علاقه  ای ندارم ب کشتن کسی در حال ک قران می گه باید کافران رو بکشم   !!!!  می تونم زن شوهر دارو صیغه کنم  بشزطی ک  شوهرش رفته باشه مسافرت     جالیه نکته قشنگم داره توش    خدای ک میاد  چند دین میسازه  تا مردمو گم راه کنه تا همو بکشن   جاااالیه     
ولی * بیخیال من نفهمم و کوته فکر  خدا در ظرف ذهنم نیست  ولی به نظرت خدا تون از من کوته فکر تر نیست مخلوقی ک از لحاظ فکری محدود هست رو بخاطر چیزی ک نمی تونه بدونه چون بهش احاطه نداره تا ابد  تو اتیش بسوزونه   جالیه    یه خوناشام   وحشی  بنام خدا 
*ولی بیا فکر کن  تو اشتباه می کنی خدا نمی تونه یه خوناشام باشه یه شیطان باشه و وجودش ربطی ب ن بایبل ن قران ن انجیلی داره   این موقع کی داره بهش توهین می کنه  شمای ک میگین  یه خوناشامه ک قراراه همرو جزغاله کنه  یا منی ک میگم نمی تونه اینقدر  بد باشه     
خداحافط

----------


## A.Z

> اینگار بچه ها ناراحت شدن شاید ترسیدن  صاعقه بیاد  شما هم با من بمیرید     * خدا اگه بود ب حال همتون ضجه می زد سیل میومد زمینو شقه می کرد 
> *بهتون حق می دم    نمی خاستم جواب بدم  ولی چون بچه ها گفتن دلیل علمی بیار  تو چرا مسلمانی !!!! چون شانسی تو خانواده  مسلمون دنیا اومدی شانسی  هه  
> ببین من  بچه یه روحانی ام   ک بابام بهم می گه کافر !!!  بچه ک بودم   نماز می خوندم  قران می خوندم  ک قول می دم تو حتی یبارم نخوندیش    توش خیلی گاف داش  خدای ک نیاز ب مناجات نداره  ولی اگه انجام ندی  مجازات میشی  
> خدای ک  هیچ نقصی در کارش نیس در حالیهست حتی  من 2 برادر معلول داشتم   و ناقص بودن   لابد تقصی پدر مادرمه اوکه  حق باتوه   الان باید بگیرن منو دار بزنین   شایدم سنگ سارم کنین      تا بیرن بهشت    تا کارایی ک اینجا حرامه اونجا انجام بدین *** کنین حال  کنین چه خدای کوته فکری   فقط *** خدای  از ناف ب پایین از قران حذف کنی چی می مونه ازش    
>  چند هزار نفر همین چند روز پیش کنارش در حالی ک  داشتن  مناجات می کردن کشته شدن و هیچی دفاعی نکرد    میگه ازاد باشیم   ولی تهدید می کنه ک می بره جهمنم از مو اویزون می کنه 
> همین لحظه در جهان کلی بچه بی گناه در حالی ک والدینشون دارن دعا می کنن دارن می میرن   من هیج علاقه  ای ندارم ب کشتن کسی در حال ک قران می گه باید کافران رو بکشم   !!!!  می تونم زن شوهر دارو صیغه کنم  بشزطی ک  شوهرش رفته باشه مسافرت     جالیه نکته قشنگم داره توش    خدای ک میاد  چند دین میسازه  تا مردمو گم راه کنه تا همو بکشن   جاااالیه     
> ولی * بیخیال من نفهمم و کوته فکر  خدا در ظرف ذهنم نیست  ولی به نظرت خدا تون از من کوته فکر تر نیست مخلوقی ک از لحاظ فکری محدود هست رو بخاطر چیزی ک نمی تونه بدونه چون بهش احاطه نداره تا ابد  تو اتیش بسوزونه   جالیه    یه خوناشام   وحشی  بنام خدا 
> *ولی بیا فکر کن  تو اشتباه می کنی خدا نمی تونه یه خوناشام باشه یه شیطان باشه و وجودش ربطی ب ن بایبل ن قران ن انجیلی داره   این موقع کی داره بهش توهین می کنه  شمای ک میگین  یه خوناشامه ک قراراه همرو جزغاله کنه  یا منی ک میگم نمی تونه اینقدر  بد باشه     
> خداحافط


اگه میشه یه ویرایش بکنید متن رو...باتشکر.
پینوشت:موسی به دین خود،عیسی نیز به دین خود

----------


## Hellion

> اینگار بچه ها ناراحت شدن شاید ترسیدن  صاعقه بیاد  شما هم با من بمیرید     * خدا اگه بود ب حال همتون ضجه می زد سیل میومد زمینو شقه می کرد 
> *بهتون حق می دم    نمی خاستم جواب بدم  ولی چون بچه ها گفتن دلیل علمی بیار  تو چرا مسلمانی !!!! چون شانسی تو خانواده  مسلمون دنیا اومدی شانسی  هه  
> ببین من  بچه یه روحانی ام   ک بابام بهم می گه کافر !!!  بچه ک بودم   نماز می خوندم  قران می خوندم  ک قول می دم تو حتی یبارم نخوندیش    توش خیلی گاف داش  خدای ک نیاز ب مناجات نداره  ولی اگه انجام ندی  مجازات میشی  
> خدای ک  هیچ نقصی در کارش نیس در حالیهست حتی  من 2 برادر معلول داشتم   و ناقص بودن   لابد تقصی پدر مادرمه اوکه  حق باتوه   الان باید بگیرن منو دار بزنین   شایدم سنگ سارم کنین      تا بیرن بهشت    تا کارایی ک اینجا حرامه اونجا انجام بدین *** کنین حال  کنین چه خدای کوته فکری   فقط *** خدای  از ناف ب پایین از قران حذف کنی چی می مونه ازش    
>  چند هزار نفر همین چند روز پیش کنارش در حالی ک  داشتن  مناجات می کردن کشته شدن و هیچی دفاعی نکرد    میگه ازاد باشیم   ولی تهدید می کنه ک می بره جهمنم از مو اویزون می کنه 
> همین لحظه در جهان کلی بچه بی گناه در حالی ک والدینشون دارن دعا می کنن دارن می میرن   من هیج علاقه  ای ندارم ب کشتن کسی در حال ک قران می گه باید کافران رو بکشم   !!!!  می تونم زن شوهر دارو صیغه کنم  بشزطی ک  شوهرش رفته باشه مسافرت     جالیه نکته قشنگم داره توش    خدای ک میاد  چند دین میسازه  تا مردمو گم راه کنه تا همو بکشن   جاااالیه     
> ولی * بیخیال من نفهمم و کوته فکر  خدا در ظرف ذهنم نیست  ولی به نظرت خدا تون از من کوته فکر تر نیست مخلوقی ک از لحاظ فکری محدود هست رو بخاطر چیزی ک نمی تونه بدونه چون بهش احاطه نداره تا ابد  تو اتیش بسوزونه   جالیه    یه خوناشام   وحشی  بنام خدا 
> *ولی بیا فکر کن  تو اشتباه می کنی خدا نمی تونه یه خوناشام باشه یه شیطان باشه و وجودش ربطی ب ن بایبل ن قران ن انجیلی داره   این موقع کی داره بهش توهین می کنه  شمای ک میگین  یه خوناشامه ک قراراه همرو جزغاله کنه  یا منی ک میگم نمی تونه اینقدر  بد باشه     
> خداحافط


جوابت خیلی طولانیه ولی همینو میگم : برو تحقیق کن و بپرس ...
اون قسمتی هم که خودت بولد کردی واسم جالب بود چون فکر کنم بهش فکر نکردی که این حرفو زدی ...
به هر حال موفق باشی دوست عزیز ولی قبل هرچیزی خوب فکر کن ... شاید بعدش پشیمون بشی ...

----------


## gign

> چرا بعضی کلمه ها رو چن تا ستاره نشون میده؟
> 
> حرفای همه بچه ها درسته
> منم باید سعی کنم بتونم عملشون کنم
> ممنون بابت کمکتون


برای اینکه اون کلمات از دید سایت منشوری هستن و به ستاره تبدیل میشن

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> اینگار...
> خداحافط


اهل کلکل و اینا نیستم و دوست ندارم ادامه بدم یا نصیحتت کنم چون میدونم اینطور کاملا بی فایدس !منم از مرگ هیچ ترسی ندارم چون دست خداس !از صاعقه سیل یا هرچی !
من که هیچ دلیل علمی تو این متنت نمی بینم همش یه سری دلیل خودساخته بودن که پشتشون خودتو قایم کردی! 
تو بهتره بجای دلیل و بهانه تراشی دلایل علمی مورد تائیید این همه دانشمند در علوم مختلف رو مطالعه کنی(منظورم این نیست حتما برو مسلمون شو ! چون اون دانشمندا خیلی هاشون مسیحی هستن و با توجه به مسیحیت وجود خدا را اثبات میکنن) ! 
نه خودت که هیچ دانشی تو هیچ زمینه ای نداری ...
امیدوارم راه صحیح رو با عقل و منطق و مطالعه ی تجربه و دانش چندین ساله دانشمندان علوم مختلف پیدا کنی نه اینکه یه جاده یه طرفه خودت بسازی به طرف جایی که هیچی نیست !
موفق باشی خدا حافظ

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> اگه میشه یه ویرایش بکنید متن رو...باتشکر.
> پینوشت:موسی به دین خود،عیسی نیز به دین خود


شما درست میگی برادر ولی عیسی به دین خود موسی به دین خود دلیل نمیشه کسی بیاد افکار نهلیسم رو اینجا منتشر کنه ! به دین خودش ؟ اوکی به دین خودش ولی نباید به ملت قالبش کنه خوب ! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## A.Z

> شما درست میگی برادر ولی عیسی به دین خود موسی به دین خود دلیل نمیشه کسی بیاد افکار نهلیسم رو اینجا منتشر کنه ! به دین خودش ؟ اوکی به دین خودش ولی نباید به ملت قالبش کنه خوب !


ایشون یا هرکس دیگه ای با نوشتن چند خط نمیتونه چیزی رو به کسی تحمیل کنه!این دیدگاه ایشون بود که محترم هم هست.اظهار نظر و دیدگاه آزاده!
یه انجمن برای یه همچین چیزایی هست دیگه...اگه قرار بود همه یک نظر باشن پس بحث و گفتگو به چه دردی میخورد؟!
نباید نسبت به دیدگاه همدیگه بدبین باشیم!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> ایشون یا هرکس دیگه ای با نوشتن چند خط نمیتونه چیزی رو به کسی تحمیل کنه!این دیدگاه ایشون بود که محترم هم هست.اظهار نظر و دیدگاه آزاده!
> یه انجمن برای یه همچین چیزایی هست دیگه...اگه قرار بود همه یک نظر باشن پس بحث و گفتگو به چه دردی میخورد؟!
> نباید نسبت به دیدگاه همدیگه بدبین باشیم!


هر نظر و هر دیدگاهی آزاد نیست ! من خودم قبلا جزئ مدیرای یه انجمن بودم و میدونم که توهین به هر دین و عقیده ای که افراد دارن تو انحمن ها ممنوع هست !

----------


## A.Z

> هر نظر و هر دیدگاهی آزاد نیست ! من خودم قبلا جزئ مدیرای یه انجمن بودم و میدونم که توهین به هر دین و عقیده ای که افراد دارن تو انحمن ها ممنوع هست !


توهین به شخص خاصی نشده بود که!

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> توهین به شخص خاصی نشده بود که!


منکه نگفتم شخص ! گفتم دین و عقیده شخص ! ایشون اصول دین اسلام رو هدف صحبتاشون قرار دادن ! توهینی بیشتر از این؟! :Yahoo (31):

----------


## A.Z

> منکه نگفتم شخص ! گفتم دین و عقیده شخص ! ایشون اصول دین اسلام رو هدف صحبتاشون قرار دادن !


یه نظر شخصی بود...داری زیادی بزرگش میکنی!

----------


## A.Z

من به شخصه خدا رو قبول دارم...ولی دین اسلامی رو که در حال حاضر ازش ساختن رو نه!! به هیچ وجه...

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> یه نظر شخصی بود...داری زیادی بزرگش میکنی!


برادر قبول دارم نظر شخصی بود ولی موضوع اینه تو این مملکت اگر قراره انجمنی فعالیت کنه طبق قانونی که برای فعالیتش هست باید عمل کنه ! و قانونی که من ازش اطلاع دارم برا انجمن ها اینه که اصلا بحثی درباره دین و سیاست تو انجمن ها نباید مطرح بشه ! 



> من به شخصه خدا رو قبول دارم...ولی دین اسلامی رو که در حال حاضر ازش ساختن رو نه!! به هیچ وجه...


نظر شخصی هرکس برای خودشه . من به نظرت احترام میزارم ! اگه نگاه کنی چند پست قبل هم همینو جایی گفتم که من به هرشخص خوبی با هر دینی که داشته باشه احترام میزارم .فرقی هم برام نداره چه دینی داشته باشه ! (ولی داشته باشه)
من دیگه در این رابطه هیچ حرفی ندارم و تمام حرفام رو زدم ! هرکس هر نقل قولی میخواد هم بکنه من دیگه در این رابطه جواب نمیدم .
موفق باشید!

----------


## A.Z

@Mersede

-عقاید و باورهای غلط خود را تصحیح نمایید.
-تفکیک  آنچه حقیقتا هستید از آنچه که تصور میکنید(شناختنقش واقعی خویش و دوری  جستن از نقش خیالی) در واقع شناخت بهتر از خود ویاصادق بودن.
-به حال توجه کنید و گذشته را فراموش کنید.
-واقع بین باشید واز زندگی در دنیایی که برای خود ساختهاید دست بردارید.
-سعی کنید از انزوا و گوشه گیری دوری کنید.
-با موقعیت های جدید سازگاری کنید.
-سعی کنید احساسات و عواطف خود را کنترل نمایید(از طریقاستراحت.ورزش و مراقبتهای دارویی)
-آهسته سخن گفتن.به نرمی اشاره کردن با سر و دست. باآرامش غذا خوردن را تمرین کنید.
-ارتباط چهره به چهره داشته باشید.
-در مقابل تمایل به تفکر منفی مقاومت کنید.(سیستم تفکرجایگزین)
-سعی کنید با آرامش و خونسردی شرایطی را که قبلا برایشما غیر قابل تحمل بوده کنترل کنید.
-به جستجوی دوستان صمیمی که رفتار تحکم آمیز نداشته وهیچ گاه از کمرویی شما سخن نمیگویند بپردازید.
-همان طور که نقاط قوت خودتان را میپذیرید نقاط ضعف خودرا قبول کنید.
-احساس مسئولیت کنید.به آینده بنگرید و از فرصتها بهنحو احسن استفاده کنید.
-خوش بین باشید و مثبت بیندیشید.مثلا به جای گفتن خستهشدم بگویید به استراحت بیشتری نیاز دارم.
- سعی کنید از کار کردن و انجام وظایف خود لذت ببرید.
- از مهارتهای اجتماعی استفاده کنید(بعدا به این موضوعاشاره خواهد شد)
-در صورت نیاز با مشاوران و روان شناسان ارتباط برقرارکنید.

----------


## rez657

ببینید  الکی جو ندین  من اسلامو هدف قرار ندام   من اگه حرفی زدم  کلا *ضد تمام  ادیان بودن * همین  چون جلوی علم رو می گیره !!! در مورد خدا هم  نبودشو نمی تونم بهت اثبات کنم همنطوری ک تو نمی تونی  خدای منگل من رو ک تو هسته خورشید زندگی می کنه انکار کنی !!!!   در ضمن  من می گم این خدای ک شما می گین چه مسیح و اسلام .و یهود و...* نمی تونم باورش کنم  ب نظر من خدا نمی تونه اینقدر  وحشت ناک باشه * بلکه می تونه *مهربون تر باشه*    چیزی ک من ب اون دختر گفتم ک می خاد تو رو پای خودت واستی خدای واقعی    
ببین خیلیاتون دارین زیست می خونین   و حتما می دونین دنیا توی 6 روز درست نشده   و مث فرش صاف نیست  ولی من نمی خاهام چیزی یگم     
در مورد علمم من هرچی بگم واصه کسی ک  نخواد بشنوه نمیشنوه   فقط می خواهی بیشتر بدونی   برو حرفای پرفسور داویکنیز  رو گوش کن و فیزیک دادن استیون هانگ تینگ   اینا پرفسورن و علم رو می دونن   منکه منگم از قول تو  

80
همین کارا رو با همه کردن و من مشکلی ندارم   فقط می تونم بگم ایندگان  حرف من رو می دونن همون طوری ک وقتی ابراهیم گف بت نمی تونه من رو ساخته باشه  و همه زدش بود  همون طوری ک گالیله ب *** رفت  همون طوری ک الان کسی ب زیوس اعتقاد نداره    آیندگان هم با الن فرق داره 
 می خاهم همین بحث اینجا تموم شه *دلیل علم شم گفتم  اگه دوست داری می تونی بری دنبالش دلیلی نمی بینم  اینجا بزارم شون       موفق باشین  و برین درستونو رو بخونین    اینقدر حاشیه نسازین 
 ولی قران هم ک می خونی   ترکیبی بخون  مثلا وقتی میگه کوه راه میره ایه قبلشم ببین ک قیامت رو می گه پس نچسبون ب اعجاز علمی !!!! ک الان راه میره 

در مورد مدیران محترم هم اگر  میبینین حرفای من  باحث انحرافه  حذفمم کنین       و ببخشید نظاتمو  گفتم دم همتون جیززززز 
*

----------


## Mersede

> @Mersede
> 
> -عقاید و باورهای غلط خود را تصحیح نمایید.
> -تفکیک  آنچه حقیقتا هستید از آنچه که تصور میکنید(شناختنقش واقعی خویش و دوری  جستن از نقش خیالی) در واقع شناخت بهتر از خود ویاصادق بودن.
> -به حال توجه کنید و گذشته را فراموش کنید.
> -واقع بین باشید واز زندگی در دنیایی که برای خود ساختهاید دست بردارید.
> -سعی کنید از انزوا و گوشه گیری دوری کنید.
> -با موقعیت های جدید سازگاری کنید.
> -سعی کنید احساسات و عواطف خود را کنترل نمایید(از طریقاستراحت.ورزش و مراقبتهای دارویی)
> ...


کمک کرد ممنون :Yahoo (105): 
از این ببعد همشو انجام میدم

----------


## matrooke

> وای دانشگاهو که از الان نگرانشم چجوری بین اون همه دخترا و پسرا و استاد حرف بزنم؟امکان نداره بتونم.
> قبلنم امتحان کردم.یه ماه دانشگاه رشته کامپیوتر رفته بودم بعدا انصراف دادم .تو اون یه ماه تو کلاس یه کلمه هم حرف نزدم


موندم اینجا چجور روت میشه حرف بزنی ! :Yahoo (113): 
دیگه یا بشین یه گوشه غصه بخور یا خودتو بنداز تو جامعه 
دلیلی که داره خجالت میکشی اینه که میگی الان وقتی دارم این حرفو میزنم بقیه دارن فلان فکر رو میکنن و...
بااینکه اصلا اونا همچین حسی ندارن به تو و تو هم برای اونا مث بقیه میمونی 
یعنی میشه گفت به جور توهمه این خجالت 
صد تا راه حل هم بهت بدن هیچ درست نمیشی مگر اینکه خودتو بندازی تو اجتماع (البته درست :Yahoo (105): ) و به تدریج درست بشی و این توهم بره.
هیچ راه دیگه ای نیست
نمیشه که بشینی تو خونه دنبال حل کردنش باشی که(ببخشید اگه تند گفتم نیت کمک بود)

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> موندم اینجا چجور روت میشه حرف بزنی !
> دیگه یا بشین یه گوشه غصه بخور یا خودتو بنداز تو جامعه 
> دلیلی که داره خجالت میکشی اینه که میگی الان وقتی دارم این حرفو میزنم بقیه دارن فلان فکر رو میکنن و...
> بااینکه اصلا اونا همچین حسی ندارن به تو و تو هم برای اونا مث بقیه میمونی 
> یعنی میشه گفت به جور توهمه این خجالت 
> صد تا راه حل هم بهت بدن هیچ درست نمیشی مگر اینکه خودتو بندازی تو اجتماع (البته درست) و به تدریج درست بشی و این توهم بره.
> هیچ راه دیگه ای نیست
> نمیشه که بشینی تو خونه دنبال حل کردنش باشی که(ببخشید اگه تند گفتم نیت کمک بود)


ديدم تند گفتي اومدم بگم لحنتو يكم آروم كن ! خوب شد ديگه خودت گفتي !!! 
ايشون شكر خدا مشكلشون ريشه يابي و حل شد ! شما هم دستت درد نكنه با اين لحن تند مساعدت آميزت !  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (112): 
همه چي به خير و خوشي حل شد ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rezadeth

> ایشون یا هرکس دیگه ای با نوشتن چند خط نمیتونه چیزی رو به کسی تحمیل کنه!این دیدگاه ایشون بود که محترم هم هست.اظهار نظر و دیدگاه آزاده!
> یه انجمن برای یه همچین چیزایی هست دیگه...اگه قرار بود همه یک نظر باشن پس بحث و گفتگو به چه دردی میخورد؟!
> نباید نسبت به دیدگاه همدیگه بدبین باشیم!


خیلی قشنگ گفتی دوست من. دین یکی از موضوعات حساسیه که نمیشه در موردش حرف زد و تعدادی ناراحت نشن. من سعی می کنم سر اعتقاد الان خودم حساس نشم چون یادم میاد زمانی اعتقاداتم فرق می کرد و بزرگتر که شدم و با مطالعه و سوال پرسیدن اعتقادم عوض شد. پس دلیل نداره اون چیزی که الان بهش معتقدم درست ترین باشه!!

----------


## Ali.N

اول اینه گرفتن حق حرف مفته چون اگه مال تو بود کسی نمیتونست استفاده کنه/پس بدون حقت نبوده یا کم کاری کردی
توصیم اینه که با یه مشاور یا روان پزشک مشورت کنی و به حرف بقیه گوش ندی
هر چیزی از راه علمیش

----------


## Mohands mm

به یکی از دوستای صمیمیت این مشکلو بگو بعد ازش بخاه که یه دعوای ساختگی با تو داشته باشه  ،مثلا بگه تو خیلی تنبلی (یا هر چیز دیگه ای) بعد سعی کن جوابشو بدی ، یعنی ازش بخاه که تو رو عصبانی کنه  این خیلی تاثیر داره ، یکی دو بار انجام بدی شیر شیر میشی...تضمینی است.

----------

